# SOMETHING EVERY SLINGSHOT CONSUMER NEEDS TO KNOW ABOUT FLIPPINOUT



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I recently made a purchase on simpleshot sporting goods' website of a scout,a ninja, and a sharpshooter along with a few different pouches. As I was surfing this forum on the next day, I noticed that flippinout was running a sale for the members of our forum. Basically , the scout was to be offered to members of the forum for $10 less than its normally low price of $39.99. 
De to chance luck I had placed my order one day before the sale was to begin. Although I would have liked to save the money ( who wouldnt?) , I expected nothing , nor did I ask for anything. 
I did just mention it in passing on a thread on the forum. Hey, $10, is still $10. 
I woke up to an email from Nathan Masters and simpleshot stating that $10 was deducted from my purchase as the sale offered a reduced price!!
In these economic times of difficulty, not only did Nathan actually show his attentiveness to his customer base, but he actually did something about it! I know that $10 won't change either of our lives, however it does let me know that he does care about his reputation as a proactive vendor and as a true gentleman.

These days there are many companies that only care about their bottom line and only see their customers as a sale. NATHAN, YOU HAVE LET ME KNOW THAT I MATTER MORE THAN A $10 BILL! 
That type of "above and beyond" effort goes a long way in my book and I just had to let others know about the integrity you and your company conduct themselves with.

Sincerely,
A proud owner of flippinout slingshots,
Angelos ( Smilingfury)


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

my respect for mr masters just went up a few more notches.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Nathan is da man


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great guy to deal with!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Nathan is the absolute best to deal with.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I am so glad to read this one, thanks!

I spent all my life in marketing and I completely agree with you on how some companies behave;

Here where I live we have two names for marketing preactices which when translated into english might look something like: "marketing" and "darketing";

Marketing is what you encountered in this example;

"Darketing" is when some companies act out of "the dark" and employ actions which are either behind the border of law and morale, or close to it.

It is so good to know that people of the first kind belong to this forum.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Nothing but the best for his customer! He certainly is a great man!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Knowing Nathan as I do, the minute I saw your mention of missing the sale I knew what Nathan would do if he saw it. That's the kind of guy he is.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice note and Nathan roules like the forum

cheers


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Knowing Nathan as I do, the minute I saw your mention of missing the sale I knew what Nathan would do if he saw it. That's the kind of guy he is.


I thought the same thing. Like... Ya, I see where this is going


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

It seems like people on this forum are setting a precedence for the rest of the world to follow,if more people acted in the way Nathan and others do the world would be a better safer place of course it would never be safer WHATEVER! if you're a squirrel :rofl:


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have heard great things about simple shot. That will b my next investment. That's a great story


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

$10 is another few bandsets, several hundred steel shot randomly launched through the field, and an afternoon of fun. $10 and slingshots equals an exponential increase in fun potential and richness of being. $10 is introducing a friend to slingshots. $10 means a lot to us slingshot enthusiasts, and it is our pleasure to serve you!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Simple Shot said:


> $10 is another few bandsets, several hundred steel shot randomly launched through the field, and an afternoon of fun. $10 and slingshots equals an exponential increase in fun potential and richness of being. $10 is introducing a friend to slingshots. $10 means a lot to us slingshot enthusiasts, and it is our pleasure to serve you!


$10 is and isn't a few different things Nathan. The feeling that I have spent my money with a true steward of the sport, is $1,000,000.
Knowing that my few dollars are not as important to you as having a truly happy and satisfied customer, is a conveyance that cannot be bought or sold. Knowing that I can reccomend your products and website without a thought about customer care and quality of service has turned $10 into $100,000 of the best advertising I can muster (word of mouth , be it spoken or written on a forum).

The whole point is that you didn't HAVE to do a thing. The sale was made already. I just value the few times when I come across a guy, a company, and a forum where the qualities that show the best in all of us as people are shared so freely. The generosity and philanthropy I have felt and witnessed while here or on simpleshot is truly a disease worth catching. I think that by my third post I was already trading a couple of bags of sweets to Leon for a boo shooter. 
The point is that I am happy to be part of this community made of members and vendors alike. My family has been teasing me and asking me what I am gonna do with my huge $10bill now that I am rich. 
I will say it one more time as I have told them several times today, It's not about the ten bucks, it is about a bunch of good guys and girls that live by a surprisingly high standard of decency. 
I was just looking for a slingshot to goof around with and look what I stumbled into.

Thanks again Nathan
Angelos
P.s.: i happen to live in Paris currently so if there is anything there that you don't have access to where you live , just say the word buddy and I will do my best to work it out.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Dealt with Nathan...... he's the man.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

True Gentleman he is...


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Another thing about Nathan. Ask him a question and he is right on it. Doubt ive had to wait more than a half a day ever for a answer.


----------



## klipsch (Feb 23, 2013)

Nathan's the Man!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Top shelf young man, heck of a shooter, LOVES SLINGSHOTS!!- proud to call him a friend! My type people!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Having never met Nathan, I have heard nothing but praise and good comments of the man. Seems he would be the kind of person anyone would like to meet and chat with. And his actions on your sale reinforce the the just praise he continues to receive. Well done gents.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Nathan is a true reflection of a Gentleman Entrepreneur, and of our membership here ! CUDOS Nathan..............well CUDOS to ALL.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations! I would not have expected any other action from most vendors on this forum. Nathan's action just verifies this fact.


----------



## Mikehoncho (Jul 19, 2013)

He was nothing but helpful when I placed my order. If only australia post/customs was the same. Finally my scouts are arriving today after sitting in customs for 6 days. Express international post and all :/


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

What is all this crap on the forum now. ? Seems like a lot of spammers try to disrupt a great web site.


----------

